# It's a Kelcat



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

I saw a dog yesterday and nether I, nor the person I was with knew what breed it was. I later pronounced "it's a Kelkat". 

If you read this, Kelkat, could you please put me out of my misery!

Russell


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Do you mean it looked like Pushka (my avatar)? - if so it's a Siberian Husky.
Or do you mean it looked like me? in which case it's a mongrel :lol: :lol: :lol: 

thought I'd get in there first!


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Russell, do you have a photo?
Was


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Kelcat we were parked on the Calais Aire on Saturday morning and there was a dog looked just like yours with a couple in a motorhome, the motorhome had a great big sticker/painting on the back saying 'pray for snow'.


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Pushka's nearly five now - but she still goes mental when it snows - when we had 6" a couple of weeks ago she actually tried to bury herself.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

I must admit I wondered if it was you LOL but didn't like to ask.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Kelcat*



Kelcat said:


> Do you mean it looked like Pushka (my avatar)? - if so it's a Siberian Husky.
> Or do you mean it looked like me? in which case it's a mongrel :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> thought I'd get in there first!


Hi

It was just like your Pushka. I rename the breed "Kelcat"

Russell


----------

